# Duyuru > Gündem >  "Evet" Cephesine Son Katılım : Fatma Öcalan

## bozok

*"Evet" Cephesine Pamuk'tan Sonra Son Katılım : Fatma ücalan*



*"Abdullah üCALAN Ağabeyimin Hapisten çıkması için, üzerk Kürdistan için, verilen binlerce şehit Kürtgenci için elbette EVET vereceğim" dedi.*

Fransız Resmi Televizyon Devlet Kanalı TF1 de yayınlanan Ana Haber Bülteninde Türkiye’deki Referandum ile ilgili Bebek Katili ApoÂ´nun kız kardeşi Fatma üCALAN 12 Eylül günü EVET oyu vereceğini söyledi.

1980 den beri Doğuda Bağımsız Kürdistan için binlerce Kürt gencinin şehit olduğunu söyleyen Fatma üCALAN “*12 Eylül de tabii ki EVET vereceğim. Abdullah üCALAN Ağabeyimin Hapisten çıkması için, üzerk Kürdistan için verilen binlerce şehit Kürt genci için elbette EVET vereceğim*” dedi…

AKP ve Tayyip ERDOGANIN da şimdiye kadar gelen Türk Hükümetleri içinde Kürt Konusuna en sıcak bakan Hükümet olduğunun altını çizen Fatma üCALAN 

“ *İnşallah Tayyip ErdoğanÂ´da Turgut üZAL gibi Ergenekoncu Türkler tarafından bir suikast ile üldürülmez*_”_ 

temennisinde bulundu…




*Kaynak:* HaberErk




*AüIK İSTİHBARAT* / 9 Eylül 2010

----------

